# Beginning of scaly , normal adulting or ... ?



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

I adore the love you guys give to your little birds , really rare for human beings .. 
Read a lot and i think ive read most of the " beginner - important " articles in here .
Since I cannot speak ( - write ) english fluently , i usually do not talk a lot in foroums ..
But now i want your help and your opinion of this little thing my girl has over there in her cere ..

Zelena ' s background : 
I think she is now in the " becoming adult " condition at around 8 - 10 months old .. 
When i got her 2 months ago her cere was like shinning white , with a nice good looking smooth surface .. 
She eats normally , though I never caught her drinking water ( i assume she does , since still alive ) , and acting generally normal ..

5 days ago her cere turned to light brown from the inside but got quickly the beige color you see in the picture , after 2 days , with a scraggly - screechy - rough surface .. 
All would sound good for me till here , but that pimple - like thing on the bottom right with light blue color underneath , got me worried a bit ..


























What do you guys - ladies think ? Adulting , scaly , trayma ( i cannot see how that would happen ) , or sth else ?
I cannot visit a vet before next week comes ..

Thanks in advance : )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

What a cutie! I would say as soon as possible take her to the vet. The lump on the sides could be mites? I hope she gets better, best of luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does look like it could be the beginning of a scaly mite outbreak. 
It would be best to have her examined by a qualified vet for a proper diagnosis.

Zelena is a beautiful girl!

Please be sure to update us on her condition in this thread after you've seen the vet with her.

Best wishes*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

By taking a closer look at the last photo you posted, your description makes perfect sense, it truly looks like a pimple. 
That growth really seems to come from the inside of the cere (similar to a sebaceous cyst), and this is something that should be properly addressed by an avian vet specialist.
From all the photos you have posted, I'm not seeing signs of mites on beak/cere area.

I hope you will soon know what that growth is and the vet prescribes the right treatment plan for your budgie girl. Best of luck!


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

aluz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> By taking a closer look at the last photo you posted, your description makes perfect sense, it truly looks like a pimple.
> That growth really seems to come from the inside of the cere (similar to a sebaceous cyst), and this is something that should be properly addressed by an avian vet specialist.
> ...


I was thinking the same .. 
Its more like a dry pimple you have on your skin and when you scratch it , its all " ok " ..

I called the vet she told me to try to " peel " it softly with a medical thing i should buy and then place there a betadine-like thing and hold the bird till dry .. So i did i went bought them and went to their room ..

I was just in time they needed me .... i saw her " man " scratching her right there , and got half of it removed and most of her cere cleaned .... so i caught her , she didnt even bother , placed that liquid betadine-like thing let it dry and left her alone ..
Now he continues cleaning her cere , but i know he will demand !! a head scratch after ..

I wil have her examined next Tuesday , i had it programmed for all my birds .... If any news i will let you know  
I hope i will have time to post in the new members area and introduce them to you : ) thank you all .. ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## nickko (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello again , the vet found nothing to be worried about zelena .... she is in her first ever breeding period , and becoming a woman .. that caused her cere to change and peel ( after some days beak was peeling too ) .. The little pimple was a meat mole stuck in between the change was about to happen , as the change was on going it would be removed by its own .. i could help it with the same liquid for some more days to prevent infection if she get it removed ( if nothing change i have to recheck it and re-examine for a tumor ) .. 

Furthermore her tests and on most of my birds were generally good ( but a carduelis carduelis balcanica had megabacteria and she is under treatment .. ill have to watch the others behaviours too for some days , which were in the same place , and seperate the bird till 12 days passed and recheck her .. )

HelloWorld


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that everything went well at the vet and Zelena is just fine, too! 

I hope that the mega bacteria works well for your flock and everybudgie is back to 100% soon! :fingerx:


----------

